# Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton



## stefanwitteborg (11. August 2009)

*Congerangeln 05.06. - 06.06.2010 an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Tach zusammen,

so die Tour ist fix und die Anzahlung an den Skipper bezahlt!

05.06.2010 + 06.06.2010

Die Tage haben eine sehr geringe Tide und sind deshalb hervorragend zum Angeln im Kanal geeignet!

Schiff ist für 12 Leute ausgelegt, jeden Tag 8 Stunden Angeln und schlafen an Land!

Ich werde die Tour auf 10 Angler beschränken!

Kosten 450 Pfund pro Tag für das ganze Schiff + Übernachtung und Verpflegung!

http://www.seabreeze3.co.uk/


Gruß Stefan


----------



## noworkteam (11. August 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann, wäre ich natürlich dabei,..,aber ich werde ums verrecken kein guinness trinken....

Gruß


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. August 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Ich würde versuchen, ein Boot zu bekommen wenn grad eine so genannte Nipptide ist, also Halbmond, einmal im Monat, und für diese Zeit sind die guten Boote meist schon ein Jahr im vorraus ausgebucht, erkundige dich doch mal ob das vielleicht für das letzte Juniwochenende zutrifft.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. August 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Halbmond hat man aber 2 mal im Monat! Einmal abnehmenden und einmal zunehmenden!
Sollten wir schon das passende finden! Der Kahn ist auch noch nicht fest gebucht! Eventl. dann ne Woche früher!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. August 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Yo, du hast natürlich völlig recht, zweimal im Monat#6.Auf jeden Fall sollte man zu dieser Zeit ausfahren da dann der Skipper die größten Chancen hat das Boot möglichst lange über dem Wrack zu halten und für diese zwei Tage ist es ratsam besonders früh zu buchen. Grundsätzlich hätte ich Interesse, nur müßte ich als armer Student erstmal meine Finanzen checken.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. August 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Alles schon angefragt und arrangiert!
Und August des Vorjahres ist ja recht früh;-)

Sie mal zu, 3 Tage angeln und 4 Übernachtungen kosten ca. 400 Euro!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. August 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Schaun wir mal, wär schon 'ne Bank#6


----------



## gerihecht (11. August 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Hallo Stefan.
Erst einmal danke für deine mail.
Ich würde sagen wir beide Christian und ich sind mit auf dem Boot.:vik:
                                Gruß Gerd.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. August 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

...das ist super...
...wird ja wieder ein tolle Truppe...
...der Kahn ist eine echte Alternative zu Dänemark...
...vorallem extrem kurze Wege zu den Wracks, da die im Weltkrieg alle vom Ufer aus versenkt wurden...

...und abends schön an Land klönen, essen und schlafen...


----------



## Livio (12. August 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...das ist super...
> ...wird ja wieder ein tolle Truppe...
> ...der Kahn ist eine echte Alternative zu Dänemark...
> ...vorallem extrem kurze Wege zu den Wracks, da die im Weltkrieg alle vom Ufer aus versenkt wurden...
> ...


 
Mahlzeit zusammen,

das hört sich doch gut an, ab dem 26.06 - 04.08 sind in Bremen Ferien sodas ich da erst das "Feintuning" in der Familie und in der Firma abwarten muss. Aber wenn`s klappt bin ich dabei!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Hallo Stefan, Congerangeln, das geht Bestimmt ab wie Schmidts Katze !!!
Also ich bin dabei, wenn nichts schief geht, und wenn der Livio auch mit kommt ist doch alles bestens dann fahren wir doch wieder zusammen !!!!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (17. August 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Moin Männer...

Bin soeben aus meinem Urlaub zurück - gern wäre ich im Juni 2010 dabei. Brauche aber noch weitere, terminliche Infos. 
- Wann los / wann wieder da?
- fahren wir durch den Tunnel?
- fahren wir alle zusammen oder mit PKW und Fahrgemeinschaft
- etc.

Freue mich auf die weiteren Planungen...

Grüße

Peer


----------



## BSZocher (17. August 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ... 27. + 28. + 29.06.2010
> 
> Wer hat Intresse?
> 
> ....



Bei diesem Termin würd es passen:

Bitte mich auf die Teilnehmerliste setzen.

Danke! 

@all: Na wenn das auch klappt..... FREU FREU FREU


----------



## noworkteam (17. August 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



BSZocher schrieb:


> @all: Na wenn das auch klappt..... FREU FREU FREU


 
@all: Na wenn das auch klappt..... *FISCH FISCH FISCH ,* FREU FREU FREU


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Stefan noch ein Jung für den Kahn gefunden, ich bin dabei.:m

Bitte 2 Plätze Resevieren, wenn möglich.#6

Conger ......den will ich auch haben und dann wieder mit unserer Gang.:vik:

Jungs einfach nur super.

Wir tasten uns langsam in Richtung der Robben vor, wenn Ihr wisst was ich meine.

@ Peer alles klar bei dir, freu mich von dir zu lesen.#6

Grüssle an alle Fischers


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Sooo, hier auch mal wieder Neuigkeiten!

Der Termin ist fix eingebucht, hat sich aber um 1 Woche geändert da dann die Tide ihren niedrigsten Stand hat...

20.06. + 21.06.2010


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Bitte mal die erste Seite lesen, der Termin hat sich geändert!

Plätze sind noch frei!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Also Stefan, ich bin dabei, habe noch nie Congerangeln gemacht, wird aber bestimmt geil, wie immer bei dieser Truppe !!!
Es ist immer wieder schön mit Euch Angeln zu dürfen, natürlich kann ich auch wieder frischen Kuchen ( Marmor / Obtst / Käse / Streusel / Quark oder auch Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte mitbringen !!! #6

Damit wir auch mal lecker Frühstücken, oder Mittags schön Kaffee & Kuchen Essen & Trinken können !!!

Grüße alle alten und neuen Mitfahrer   :vik:


----------



## BSZocher (1. März 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Bitte mal die erste Seite lesen, der Termin hat sich geändert!
> 
> Plätze sind noch frei!



Moin!

Dabei :vik:


----------



## Livio (7. März 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

jo, Termin klappt, also auch dabei 

#:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. März 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

...hat noch jemand Intresse an der Tour...
...ein oder zwei Plätze sind noch frei...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Stefan, bin dabei.

Termin ist für mich Ok.


----------



## Livio (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Schiiiiiiiiiiiiieb mal hoch das Thema, ist ja nicht mehr soooo lange hin. #h


----------



## bender (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Moin Männers!

Ich werde nach langer Krankschreibung, am 10.05. wieder die Arbeit aufnehmen... Dann ist erstmal Essig mit Urlaub bei mir...!

Bin deshalb leider raus für die Tour 

Bei Gerd siehts wohl dank Werksstillstand und damit verbundener Urlaubssperre, ähnlich schlecht aus...

Stoni-Tour fiel dank Wind flach, Conger wegen dem Job... Juhuuuu 

Hmmm... Kann nur besser werden...!

Euch ganz viel Spaß und dicke Aale!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Tach zusammen...
Die Tour ist ja extra auf nem Samstag und Sonntag!
Kosten dieser Tour!

90 Pfund für 2 Ausfahrten + Sprit für die An und Abreise sowie die Übernachtungen!

Gebt Euch einen Ruck!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Termin 05.06.2010 + 06.06.2010!!!

Es sind noch Plätze frei!!!


----------



## gerihecht (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Moin Stefan 
Wir werden alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen das Problem ist nur das ich  auch am Wochenende arbeiten soll. 
Werde aber versuchen meinen Boss gütig zu stimmen.
Wie ist es eigentlich mit der Anreise?
Können wir nicht zusammen einen kleinen Bus mieten ?
Wenn wir 6 Mann zusammen von dir losfahrenfahren?
 Ich melde mich bestimmt wieder und sage dann Bescheid.
                             Gruß Gerd


----------



## Livio (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Können wir nicht zusammen einen kleinen Bus mieten ?
> Wenn wir 6 Mann zusammen von dir losfahrenfahren?


 
Tach Mädels,
bei einer Fahrgemeinschaft wäre ich gerne dabei, entweder ab Bremen oder ab dem Ruhrgebiet. Nur mit meinem alten Camping Bus nach GB rüber wollte ich eigentlich nicht... 
Ach planen ist doch was schönes und hoffentlich gibts nicht nur Conger. Die Webseite vom Skipper hat doch einige Überraschungen zu bieten.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Klar können wir gerne eine gemeinsame Anreise planen...hatte ich sowieso dran gedacht! 

Wir werden einen Tag Conger und Leng fischen und den anderen Tag Pollack und Dorsch...wollen doch eine breite Fischpalette fangen...:vik:

Seht mal zu das ihr mitkommt!!!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Hallo Leutz, ich muß leider die Tour auch abblasen, da ich im Moment mit Arbeit zu bin, und ich unmöglich im Moment alles stehen und liegen lassen kann !!!

Es sind 2 Fahrzeuge ausgefallen, und es liegen noch unzählige Auslandsfahrten an, die noch alle gemacht werden müssen, und der Zeitdruck, durch die Vulkanasche, da ist alles an den Airports stehen geblieben, wo jetzt alles nach und nach abgearbeitet werden muß !!!

Also ich denke bei mir wird es eng, und unter den Umständen kann ich nicht wirklich genau sagen, ob ich mit kann, deswegen sage ich die Tour auch vorsichtshalber mal ab !! 
Aber bei der nächsten Wracktour bin ich bestimmt wieder dabei !!!! Wenn es die Lage zu läßt #c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

...nicht schön zulesen...
...ist halt doof so kurz vorher abzusagen...

...der Kahn ist angezahlt und wir müssen definitiv fahren...
...werden wir auch, so oder so und Euch dann hier die dicken Schläuche präsentieren...

...in der Zukunft läuft sowas wieder nur mit Vorauskasse...


----------



## noworkteam (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...in der Zukunft läuft sowas wieder nur mit Vorauskasse...


 
Anders scheint es nicht zu funktionieren....#d...4 Wochen bis zum Termin und hier hagelt es Absagen....


----------



## Sputnik4711 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Vielleicht klappt es ja doch, kann ich jetzt im Moment halt noch nicht sagen  #c

Aber wann ist den jetzt eigentlich der genaue Termin ??  #c

Einmal steht  05.06.10 bis 06.06.10  SA - SO
und dann 20.06.10 bis 21.06.10  SO - MO

Welches wäre den jetzt der Termin


----------



## noworkteam (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Termin ist:  05.06.10 bis 06.06.10


----------



## Livio (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Aber wann ist den jetzt eigentlich der genaue Termin ?? #c
> 
> Einmal steht 05.06.10 bis 06.06.10 SA - SO
> und dann 20.06.10 bis 21.06.10 SO - MO


 
Mahlzeit,
wie Stefan schon mal geschrieben hat (und auch auf Seite 1 steht) ist der 05.06 + 06.06 der Termin wo wir raus fahren.
Vermute mal Anreise am Freitag d. 04.06 und Abends rübersetzen in das Land wo das Lenkrad auf der falschen Seite ist


----------



## Livio (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Termin ist: 05.06.10 bis 06.06.10


 
shit, wieder nur zweiter ...

ist ja wie in der Bundesliga mit meinem Herzensclub


----------



## Sputnik4711 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

ja aber auf Seite 2 Posting 6 steht hat sich um eine Woche verschoben neuer  Termin 20.06. oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden ??!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Posting 17 steht das man mal auf die erste Seite schauen sollte!

Terminänderung kam dadurch zustande das der Kaptain da erst den genauen Tidenkalender bekommen hat und das Angeln im Kanal bei sehr geringen Tiden am Besten funktiniert...sinst kannst du es nämlich vergessen auf Conger zu angeln wenn du 8 - 10 Meter Tidenhub hast...wir haben 2 - 3 Meter Tidenhub!!!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Sorry für die Frage, da ich keine Ahnung vom Congerangeln habe, hatte ich gefragt, bzw. da habe ich das mit dem datum halt falsch gelesen !! #c

Da ich auch nicht weiß was der Tidehub ist ect. man kann ja nicht allwissend sein, konnte bzw.kann mir auch darunter nix vorstellen !  #c


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Jungs, wäre ja echt Shit wenn so viele absagen müssen.

Aber wenn es halt nicht geht, kann man nur sch..... schreien.

Ach man.Traurig bin.#t#t|kopfkrat

Jungs bin ab Samstag in der Vatertagswoche wieder in Schweden, diesmal die Sommenhechte Jagen.#h

Grüssle CD


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Tidenhub = Wechsel zwischen Ebbe und Flut

Je geringer dieser ausfällt umso weniger Strömung hat man und kann dadurch natürlich auch gezielter die Wracks beangeln!!!


----------



## BSZocher (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Moin Leute!
Bin aus DK wieder da....
Heringe gab es genug + auch Hornis waren da.
2 Ausfahrten mit Gule Rev brachten ein paar Dorsche.
War eher Spielkram.

ABER nu geht es auf die dicken im Kanal :vik:

Mal ne Frage bezüglich der Übernachtungen:
Hat die Orga da schon was für uns gebucht oder müssen wir selber sorgen? Hab :b aber nichts gefunden diesbezüglich.

Fahrgemeinschaft würde ich mich gerne anschließen. #h


----------



## noworkteam (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Stefan wird sich wegen Übernachtung noch melden...

Ich melde mich dann mal von der Conger-Truppe ab,..,und fahre zur neuen Bodil Steinbeisser jagen .....

Gruß


----------



## zanderman111 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Moinsens nowork,
wann haste denn den Termin auf der Bodil? Evtl. trifft man sich:m|wavey:|wavey:

Gruß Kay


----------



## noworkteam (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Morgen früh gehts raus....


----------



## BSZocher (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Morgen früh gehts raus....



Wenn ich diese Woche nicht Messe hätte wenn und aber und sowieso ........ 

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und dicke Fische |wavey:


----------



## zanderman111 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Dann mal vies Spass und Glück auf Deiner Tour. Dann fährst Du drei Tage raus, gell. Viel Erfolg:q:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Ja Jan ist 3 Tage raus..ich fahre nächste Woche 2 Tage auf Steinbeisser...

Wegen der Übernachtung in GB sage ich noch Bescheid ...


----------



## BSZocher (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Ja Jan ist 3 Tage raus..ich fahre nächste Woche 2 Tage auf Steinbeisser...
> ...



...you make a grown man cry...  :c:c:c

Auch dir viel Spaß und dicke Fische. |wavey:



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> J....
> Wegen der Übernachtung in GB sage ich noch Bescheid ...



Danke für die Info.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

...komm doch mit...


----------



## BSZocher (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Gerne würde ich aber ....

Selbst und ständig


----------



## gerihecht (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Stefan du Glücklicher #6
 Wir wollen auch Steinbeisser!!!
 Ein dickes Petri und gutes Wetter
                                       Gruß Gerd.


----------



## bender (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Moin zusammen!

Die erste Arbeitswoche ist schon fast geschafft...
Morgen gehts mit Peer die Elbe runter, wir überführen den Kutter nach Großenbrode! Vielleicht bleiben dann am WE ein paar Stunden für nen kurzen Angelstop in der Ostsee...

Hab heute mal gleich mit meinem Chef gesprochen, ob ich für die Congertour 1-2 Tage frei bekomme. Der Antrag wurde leider abgebügelt  In der Wiedereingliederungsphase ist man noch krank geschrieben und Krankheit geht vor Urlaub...bla, bla, bla... grrrrrr!

Ich bin somit definitiv raus  Sorry!

Vielleicht lässt sich ja noch ab Juli ne spontane Dorsch/Leng Tour zum Riff realisieren... Würde die Genesung sicherlich fördern...

Grüße aus dem verregneten Hamburg!

PS: Wünsch Euch nen schönen Vatertag


----------



## Livio (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



bender schrieb:


> Vielleicht lässt sich ja noch ab Juli ne spontane Dorsch/Leng Tour zum Riff realisieren... Würde die Genesung sicherlich fördern...


 
Moin Christian,

das ist aber Schade...

Aber für eine spontane Rifftour bin ich immer zu haben, am besten ab dem 10. Juli


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Das bescheidene an der Situation ist das wir keinen Ersatz finden werden!
Was ist denn mit Peer???
Kommt der denn mit oder fällt der dann auch aus?

Wer noch Intresse hatte bitte melden!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Jungs bin aus Schweden zurück, mit sehr gemischten Erfolgen am Sommen und dann lese ich hier jetzt doch die entgültigen Absagen.

Schaaaaaade Man.

Was kommt denn nun Finanziel auf die restlichen Teinehmer zu?

Infos zur Übernachtung kommen ja noch, das ist schonmal Jut.

Grüssle CD


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt es in Brighton wie Sand am Meer!
Für jeden Geldbeutel was dabei!

Was wollen wir für die Übernachtung ausgeben?

Bei 10 Leuten würde die Tour pro Person 90 Pfund kosten!

Wer ist denn jetzt noch sicher dabei???

@Jan: Schreib doch mal den Skipper an und frage ihn ob er einen Tipp hat wo wir übernachten können und auch den Fisch kühlen können!


Gruß


----------



## Livio (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Was wollen wir für die Übernachtung ausgeben?
> 
> Wer ist denn jetzt noch sicher dabei???


 
Mahlzeit zusammen,

bin sicher dabei auch wenn ich mir gerade den großen Zeh gebrochen habe (man sollte einen rollenden Anhänger mit 1 to Brennholz auch nicht mit dem Fuß aufhalten ...)

Was die Übernachtung kostet ist für mich zweitrangig, 
hauptsache wir sind zusammen und können den Fisch vernünftig kühlen. (wenn wir denn welchen fangen )

Falls wir Selbstversorgung anstreben kann ich gerne Bockwürste und/oder Bratwürste günstig einkaufen.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Fischers ich bin auch dabei.

Müssten wir nur noch die Anreise klären, wann,wo evtl. treffen vorher?

Man ich will aufs Meer.

Grüssle CD


----------



## BSZocher (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Moin!

DABEI  #6

Übernachtung seh ich wie Livio.
Bitte nach einem Preis für ein Einzelzimmer für mich fragen.
Keinem von euch möchte ich schlaflose Nächte bereiten 

Evtl. ein Ferienhaus?

Fahrgemeinschaft kann ich mit meinem Volvo unterstützen ABER ich fahr nicht durch den Tunnel. DA bekommt mich keiner rein.... #d


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

@schwedenfahrer: Hattest du nicht für 2 Leute reserviert???

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Also es sind noch Plätze frei...

Wer Intresse hat bitte melden!


----------



## Teye (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Was sind denn so die Mindest-Geräteanforderungen? In welcher Tiefe wird mit wieviel Blei gefischt? Oder gibt es vernünftiges Leihgerät?

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Es gibt vernünftiges Leihgerät an Board!

Blei je nach Strömung bestimmt 1000 gramm!

Schau dir doch einfach mal die Internetadresse auf der ersten Seite an....

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Teye (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Wenn ich das jetzt mal zusammenfasse:

zwei Ausfahrten, Anfahrt Freitag, Abfahrt Sonntag?
ergibt zwei Übernachtungen; wieviel Leute sind es denn jetzt? spreche ich jetzt bei dem Trip (ohne Guiness) über 250 bis 500,- €? 

Fischt ihr mit eigenem Gerät?

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## Livio (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Teye schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt mal zusammenfasse:
> 
> zwei Ausfahrten, Anfahrt Freitag, Abfahrt Sonntag?
> ergibt zwei Übernachtungen; wieviel Leute sind es denn jetzt? spreche ich jetzt bei dem Trip (ohne Guiness) über 250 bis 500,- €?
> ...


 
Moin Mathias,

die Ausfahrt kostet umgerechnet ~ € 106,--, dazu dann eben Sprit (wird aber eh eine Fahrgemeinschaft), Übernachtung + Essen+Trinken), alles in allem eher € 300,-- -€350,--, mehr nicht denke ich. 
Fische selber mit einer 50 lbs, eine zweite + dritte 50 lbs hab ich in Reserve mit, kannst gerne eine leihweise haben. (2,10 + 2,40 m)
Mir macht im Moment noch die Montage für den Conger sorge, was der so an Schnürren benötigt habe ich z.Zt. noch nicht ...|supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Hallo Mathias,

ich werde mit eigenem Gerät fischen und ein paar andere auch!
Aber das Leihgerät ist bestimmt genauso gut...ist ja ein Top-Boot!

Genau, Anreise am Freitag...so mittags losfahren und Sonntagsabends spät wieder zuhause sein!

Denke das kostet alles zusammen ca 350,- Euro!

Gruß


----------



## Livio (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Evtl. ein Ferienhaus?
> 
> Fahrgemeinschaft kann ich mit meinem Volvo unterstützen ABER ich fahr nicht durch den Tunnel. DA bekommt mich keiner rein.... #d


 

Ferienhaus ist eine gute Idee !

Aber sach mal Arne, wie kommst Du eigentlich immer nach DK ohne den ElbTUNNEL?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Stahlvorfach ist Pflicht bei dem Meeraal;-))

Oder ganz dickes Mono


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Gebt mal bei Google "montage conger" ein!

Da gibt es mehrere Videos und Berichte um die Englische Südküste...da geht ne Menge...auch an Leng...und die Montage wird auch gut erklärt...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

http://fishpipe.com/videos/video-wrackangeln-auf-conger-u-boote-und-riesenaale/


----------



## Livio (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> http://fishpipe.com/videos/video-wrackangeln-auf-conger-u-boote-und-riesenaale/


 

Danke ! #h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @schwedenfahrer: Hattest du nicht für 2 Leute reserviert???
> 
> Gruß



Ja Stefan, das war für den anderen Termin, aber auch den hätte mein Kollege inzwischen nicht mehr einhalten können.
Hat sich gerade getrennt und da kommt keine Angelfahrt gut rüber.( Rechtsanwälte warten nur auf sowas)

Grüssle CD


----------



## Teye (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Also, ich hätte schon Bock auf diese Reise. Ach so, ich komme aus der Nähe von Göttingen und könnte noch vier Mann mit Ausrüstung mitnehmen. Im Auto wird nicht geschmöckt. Meine definitive Entscheidung würde ich spätestens Donnerstag fällen, ich bin aber schon bei 60% ja. (Wenn ihr mich wollt).Kann mir einer mal sagen, was man so als Grundausstattung benötigt? Im Bestand habe ich eine Pilkrute für die Ostsee; reicht wohl für die Meerbrassen und Wolfsbarsche. Dann wäre wohl irgendetwas in der 30lbs -Klasse von Nöten. Oder 50 lbs?
Was braucht man denn noch so, um nicht zwei Tage auf Pump leben zu müssen? 

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## BSZocher (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Teye schrieb:


> .... Im Auto wird nicht geschmöckt. .....(Wenn ihr mich wollt).....



Oh oh 

Will mit und dann so ein herber Abzug in der B-Note |uhoh:

Hauptsache Kutterfest und kann sich zu 80% denken worauf er sich einlässt....dann sag ich: Herzlich Willkommen bei den robbenkloppenden Fkk-Bohrinselanglers.....

Willst du jetzt noch mit??? 

@Livio: Augen ZU und durch :q


----------



## Livio (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Teye schrieb:


> 1.
> Also, ich hätte schon Bock auf diese Reise.
> 2.
> Im Auto wird nicht geschmöckt.  Oder 50 lbs?
> ...


 

Hi Mathias,
Zu 1: freut uns
Zu 2. find ich klasse !
Zu 3. ich melde mich morgen noch mal, für`n alten Mann wie mich ist es schon spät 
 ... und mein Schatz wartet auf mich...


----------



## BSZocher (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Livio schrieb:


> ...
> Zu 2. find ich klasse !
> ....




50lbs oder nixe QualmiQualmi ???


----------



## Livio (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



BSZocher schrieb:


> 50lbs oder nixe QualmiQualmi ???


 
Meine natürlich beides 

So Mathias, hier noch was zu 3.:

Bin selber Anfänger und fahre mit der Truppe das dritte mal mit, ist schon hardcore Fischen das ganze...

Meine Ausrüstung so wie ich sie auch mit den Jungs am Gelben Riff dabei hatte:

- Pilker von 200-500 g
- Blei-Gewichte von 300 -900 g
- geflochtene Schnurr, D= 0,24
- Multirolle + Stationärrolle
- 30 lbs + 50 lbs Ruten, 2,10 - 2,40 mtr.
- Sprengringe, Wirbel etc. nur Rosco, QUALITÄT ist gefragt
- Vorfach (außer Conger) 1,0 - 1,2 Monofile

So Jungs, das ist meine "grobe" Aufzählung, reicht das erstmal? Oder fehlt was |kopfkrat


----------



## Teye (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Ja, danke hilft weiter. Ich bin ja eher der Rookie: wenn ich mich für eine Rute entscheiden sollte 30lbs oder 50 lbs? Sollte sich ja zumindest mal durchbiegen, das gute Stück. Braucht man am Kanal Pilker? oder eher Naturköder und Gummimaks etc.? Weitere Fragen folgen, aber im Netz gibt es ja auch schon ne Menge Infos.

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## Livio (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Teye schrieb:


> Ja, danke hilft weiter. Ich bin ja eher der Rookie: wenn ich mich für eine Rute entscheiden sollte 30lbs oder 50 lbs? Sollte sich ja zumindest mal durchbiegen, das gute Stück. Braucht man am Kanal Pilker? oder eher Naturköder und Gummimaks etc.? Weitere Fragen folgen, aber im Netz gibt es ja auch schon ne Menge Infos.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Mathias


 

Ich bin`s wieder #h,

zur Rute müssten die Profi`s mal was sagen. Pilker sind angesagt da wir ja unter anderem auch auf Dorsch + Pollack gehen. Naturködermontagen sind dann für Leng + Conger angesagt. Falls für die Truppe ok bringe ich die Köder mit ( ~ 50 Heringe, tiefgefroren) Gummimaks und sowas habe ich eigentlich immer mit, angel auf dem Riff gerne mit Pilker und einem Beifänger, ist im Kanal event. anders.


----------



## BSZocher (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Livio schrieb:


> ..... Falls für die Truppe ok bringe ich die Köder mit ( ~ 50 Heringe, tiefgefroren) ....



Sag ich nicht nein zu #6

Wobei ich viel Makrele als Köder in den Videos gesehen habe.

Montagen werd ich mir machen wie in den Videos.
Antivertängleboom oder wie die Dingers genannt werden auf die Hauptschnur. Wirbel dran und dort ein Vorfach.
Vorfach ohne irgendwelchen Tüddelkram wie Oktopusse, Knicklichter usw. Hab ich nirgends entdecken können bei den Jungs. Zur Vorsicht bring ich aber Bastelkram mit :q

Rute werd ich eine 50lbs mitnehmen wie auch eine zum Pollackfischen. Was Leichtes 
Jummigfische, Jigköppe bring ich einige viele mit. 60g 80g 120g 170g an Gewicht.
Jemand noch was Leichtes an Jigs nötig?


----------



## Livio (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Jummigfische, Jigköppe bring ich einige viele mit. 60g 80g 120g 170g an Gewicht.
> Jemand noch was Leichtes an Jigs nötig?


 
Ja iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiich... #h

sowas leichtes habe ich nicht in meiner Angelkiste ... hab nur eine ganze Menge an Gummifischen, Twistern etc. anzubieten.


----------



## Livio (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



BSZocher schrieb:


> .... wie auch eine zum Pollackfischen. Was Leichtes


 
Moin Arne,

darf ich mal fragen was das für eine Rute ist damit ich nicht mit Opa`s "Besenstiel" fischen muss ... ?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Jungs ihr seit ja alle schon richtig heisssssss.

Bin am WE auf Fehmarn zum Angeln und so weiter mit Fam. und Freunden.

Melde mich dann wieder.

CD


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

http://www.strawberry-fields-hotel.com/index_1.html

Thank you for your enquiry, the fishing trip sounds fun!
 
Most of our Twin (two single beds) and single rooms are booked for that weekend. For a two night stay we still can offer you two en-suite twin room (top floor) at £90 per room per night, which would suit four of you.  The remaining rooms are Double en-suite rooms at £99 though we can make up an extra bed in some of those to make the two beds if that help?
This rate includes delivery of Hot Bacon Rolls or Smoked Salmon and Cream Cheese Bagel to your room as our breakfast service.

Ist das was für uns!

Preise sind alle hoch bis höher! Ganz krass in der Ecke!

@mathias: Herzlich willkommen bei der Tour! Deine verbindliche Zusage per Mail reicht denke ich!

@all: Wie sieht es aus?

Fahren wir mit einem Bulli oder mit 2 - 3 PKW???

Sind von mir 680 km!

Gruß


----------



## Teye (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Hallo,
wie gesagt komme ich aus Südniedersachsen und würde über Ruhrgebiet Richtung Belgien fahren. Ich könnte in unserem Bully drei bis vier, eher vier, Mann mitnehmen. Das Gepäck wird sich ja außer Tackle auf Beauty-Case beschränken.

Was ist mit Bed&Breakfast?

Gruß

Mathias


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Was machst du denn mit den Fischkisten die jeder von uns mitnehmen wird??

Bed&Breakfast sind die billigen Sachen alle ausgebucht und der Rest genauso teuer oder am Arsch der Welt...

Scheint eine beliebte Ecke mit extremen Übernachtungspreisen zu sein!

Könnt ja gerne mal selber schauen was da so im Angebot ist!

45 Pund für nen Doppelzimmer pro Nase ist da unteres Level!


----------



## BSZocher (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Das könnte richtig eng werden im Bulli...

Von mir sind es 600km. Hätte auch kein Problem mit der Fahrerei.

Übernachtung hört sich gut an...da wir ja dann auch alle beisammen wären...und nicht einer hier einer da.


----------



## astratrinker (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Moin moin,

hier mal ein Hamburger.....war noch nie bei den Tommys, kann kein englisch mag keinen linksverkehr meine stärkste Rute hatn Wurfgewicht von 50g aber conger is wohln dicker aal und aale mag ich! Schreib mal fürn Norddeutschen zusammen was der spaß in euros kostet und wann ich wieder zuhause bin......dann bin ich eventuell spontan dabei, aber nur wenns deutsches Bier gibt!


----------



## Teye (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Wie wär es mal mit einer Zusammenstellung, wer mitfährt und woher kommt, um sinnvolle Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden? Übernachtung ist mir wurscht, kommt auf nen 10er nicht an. Hauptsache unkompliziert, nicht über ganz Brigthon verteilt und Pup in der Nähe.


----------



## Livio (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Teye schrieb:


> Wie wär es mal mit einer Zusammenstellung, wer mitfährt und woher kommt, um sinnvolle Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden?


 
Dann fang ich mal kurz an:

1.
Komme aus Bremen die A1 runter, Treffpunkt "irgendwo" im Ruhrgebiet (A2?)

2.
alternativ:
Fahre von Bremen die A27 => A7 zu Mathias und steige dann dort zu


----------



## BSZocher (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Moin!
Aus Wuppertal ein Mal quer rüber:
Wtal-Ddorf-Venlo-Eindhoven-irgenwasBelgisches---und dann weiter nach die Kanisterköppe. Den ein oder anderen kleinen Schlenker könnte man einplanen.
Für insgesamt 3 Leute passt das bei mir.

@Livio:
Was "Leichtes" wird meine OceanFighter 200-600g WG da sich meine SensoPilk (bis ca. 300g) am Gelben Riff "aufgelöst" hat...... unachtsamer Mitangler.
Dann nem ich was zum "Zersemmeln" bis ca. 90g mit...einfach mal die Belastungsgrenze herantasten


----------



## BSZocher (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Livio schrieb:


> Dann fang ich mal kurz an:
> 
> 1.
> Komme aus Bremen die A1 runter, Treffpunkt "irgendwo" im Ruhrgebiet (A2?)
> ...




Dann fahr bis zum Autobahnkreuz Wuppertal Nord und dann auf die A46 Richtung D'dorf. Nach ca. 10Minuten runter von der Bahn und nach ca. 5 Minuten noch mal rechts und du bist bei mich.
Brocken umladen und wir gondeln mit meinem Auto weiter.....
...und Kettenrauchen tu ich nur beim Angeln..... schei... Adrenalin  #h


----------



## Teye (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Stefan, wohnst Du in Lippstadt an der A44? Da fahre ich direkt vorbei auf dem Weg Richtung Venlo etc.


----------



## BSZocher (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Teye schrieb:


> .... auf dem Weg Richtung Venlo etc.



Sollten wir ab Venlo gemeinsam weiterreisen?


----------



## Teye (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Vielleicht sogar in Wuppertal treffen und sehen, wieviel Autos wir wirklich benötigen?


----------



## Livio (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Dann fahr bis zum Autobahnkreuz Wuppertal Nord und dann auf die A46 Richtung D'dorf. Nach ca. 10Minuten runter von der Bahn und nach ca. 5 Minuten noch mal rechts und du bist bei mich.
> Brocken umladen und wir gondeln mit meinem Auto weiter.....
> ...und Kettenrauchen tu ich nur beim Angeln..... schei... Adrenalin  #h


 

Supi, so machen wir das #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

So Jungs!

Ein Problem haben wir aber noch!

Das Hotel will die komplette Kohle für die Übernachtung im Voraus haben!
Heißt wenn wir nicht angeln können ist die Übernachtung trotzdem fix!!!!

Im Moment haben wir 

BSZOCHER
SCHWEDENFAHRER
NOWORKTEAM
LIVIO
TEYE
STEFANWITTEBORG

Heißt wir brauchen 3 Zimmer...2 mal 2 und 1 mal 3!

Kosten 560 Pfund ...sind 644 Euro!!!

Aber was machen wir wenn die Fahrt ausfällt!

Mir egal wo ich einsteige oder ob ich selber fahre!
Habe einen neuen Passat Variant!

Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...
> Aber was machen wir wenn die Fahrt ausfällt!



....wie sieht denn dort die Küstenangelei aus.....oder gibbet da irgendwelche Hechttümpel?

Würde bedeuten: Wir fahren in jedem Fall und wenn die Angeltour ausfällt....fallen wir in den örtlichen Pubs ein....nach ein wenig Kurzweil auf Hecht/Forelle/Wolfsbarsch usw.

Evtl. nen Ausflug um Lisbeth II ihr kleines Häuschen anzuschauen und ein bisschen Prinz Segelohr bewinken.

Ohne Dach überm Kopf für die Nacht auf Angeltour gehen #d

Sprich:
Buchen - Fahren - Spaß haben und mit Glück die ein oder andere Angelausfahrt machen...ansonsten einfach ne gute Zeit haben.

Thema Fahren:
Treffen auch hier möglich aber nur begrenzter Parkraum vorhanden.

@Livio: Dann tun wir so. Freut mich! Details klären wir noch....


----------



## Livio (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Sprich:
> Buchen - Fahren - Spaß haben und mit Glück die ein oder andere Angelausfahrt machen...ansonsten einfach ne gute Zeit haben.


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, sehe ich genau so. Irgendwas geht bestimmt, da sind wir ja flexibel ...
Ich seh mich schon mit `ner Multi und 50 lbs am Forellenpuff stehen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Ja alles klar!

Dann werde ich da mal in Angriff nehmen!

@noworkteam: Ich denke du willst das Geld für die Übernachtung im Voraus haben, richtig???


----------



## BSZocher (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @noworkteam: Ich denke du willst das Geld für die Übernachtung im Voraus haben, richtig???



Moin!
Wenn denn irgendwelche Zahlungen im Vorraus anliegen bitte schnellenstens die Bankverbindung mitteilen.....Geld geht dann sofortens raus.
Danke!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Die wollen 50 % der Übernachtungskosten im Voraus haben!
Geht aber leider nur mit ner Kreditkarte und die habe ich nicht!

Eine andere Zahlung ist nicht möglich!

Bookings are guaranteed by credit cards and with all of our group bookings we require 50% non refundable deposit, with the other 50% payable on arrival.
Has any of your friends got any credit/debit card to guarantee the rooms for you?
With Kind Regards,Anna

*Und nun???*


----------



## BSZocher (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Null-Neunhundert-Ruf-mich-an!!!!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Morgen Conger-Fischers, bin wieder zurück aus Fehmarn.

Denke genauso wie Arne, lass die Sache auf uns zu kommen mit der Angelfahrt.

Komme aus der nähe Gifhorn, Wolfsburg und könnte mich irgendwo anschließen wo noch Platz ist, allein Fahren ist doch Shit.

Meldet Euch mal wo noch Platz ist.

Grüssle CD der den Conger sucht und findet#6


----------



## BSZocher (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> BSZOCHER
> SCHWEDENFAHRER
> NOWORKTEAM
> LIVIO
> ...



Moin!
Nun gibt es kein Zurück.....
Die Zimmer sind gebucht....
Jedoch etwas anders.
Wir haben nun:
1 Doppelzimmer
2 Twinrooms
1 Einzelzimmer sonst wär noch ein Doppelzimmer nötig gewesen.
Kosten: Doppelzimmer 99Pfund
Twinroom 90Pfund
Einzelzimmer nehm und bezahl ich
Total 638Pfund inkl. Preis Einzelzimmer.
Anzahlung ist gerade raus, abgebucht, belastet oder wie auch immer.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Super Arne, sach an wieviel du bekommst, ich bring die Kohle mit.#h#6


----------



## Teye (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Morgen Conger-Fischers, bin wieder zurück aus Fehmarn.
> 
> Denke genauso wie Arne, lass die Sache auf uns zu kommen mit der Angelfahrt.
> 
> ...


 

Dann komm zu mir, ich wohne 8 km neben der A7, Abfahrt Northeim. Von hier aus geht es dann weiter Richtung Ruhrgebiet, und auf dem Weg dorthin können wir Stefan einsammeln. Bei sechs Mann müssten wir doch mit zwei Autos auskommen?

Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen Twin und Doppelzimmer?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Teye schrieb:


> Dann komm zu mir, ich wohne 8 km neben der A7, Abfahrt Northeim. Von hier aus geht es dann weiter Richtung Ruhrgebiet, und auf dem Weg dorthin können wir Stefan einsammeln. Bei sechs Mann müssten wir doch mit zwei Autos auskommen?
> 
> Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen Twin und Doppelzimmer?



Jo so machen wir das.
Was für ein Auto hast du denn??? Wegen dem Tüdelkramm.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Teye (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Kleinbus, sollte einiges Getüddele reinpassen. Und Conger kannste längs ausrollen. Und siehe oben, bitte nicht rauchen.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Ich bin Nichtraucher, also geht dat schon mal. Danke für die info.:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## BSZocher (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Moin!
Wie ich die Dame verstanden habe, steht im Doppelzimmer ein großes Bett (Doppelbett) und in den Twins je zwei Einzelbetten.

Wenn ihr das auch so seht, dann teilen wir den Gesamtbetrag 638Pfund durch Köpfe die anwesend sind.

1tes Auto (meinereiner sein Volvokombi) besetz mit:
BSZocher
LIVIO
1 Platz noch frei dann bleibt aber das "Rosa Tütü" daheim wegen Platzmangel 

EDIT:
Zimmerreservierung ist bestätigt!

STRAWBERRY SUNSHINE, *Sea view*, 3rd Floor (17) 
STRAWBERRY SOLO - Shared bathroom facilities - Top (4th) Floor (21)
STRAWBERRY SKY - Two Single Beds, Shower and toilet, Top (4th) Floor (23)
STRAWBERRY SKY - Two Single Beds, Shower and toilet, Top (4th) Floor (24)


EDIT 2:
Müssen wir Fährplätze reservieren?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Jungs wann soll es denn mit dem Treffen los gehen???


----------



## Livio (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jungs wann soll es denn mit dem Treffen los gehen???


 

Moin Männers,
ich hab mir den Freitag frei genommen da mein altes Gefährt max. 100 km/h fährt ... 

Hab im Moment reichlich private Probleme an den Hacken mit denen ich Euch nicht behelligen will, also keine Angst, ich komme auf jeden Fall mit. Kann mich nur nicht mehr um dickes Mono oder Stahlvorfächer für den Conger kümmern. Wäre schön wenn der eine oder andere gegen einen entsprechenden Obolus was für mich mitnehmen könnte. Jungs ich freu mich auf Euch und die Fische!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

@Livio 
Habe grad 1,4mm Mono erwerben können, stärkere gibt es hier nicht, müsste aber auch reichen. Sind 50 mtr. drauf.

@Teye
Bitte melde dich mal bei mir wann wir uns treffen wollen.

Wetter soll ja super werden, Sonne pur, hoffentlich auch im Kanal.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/greenwich_buoy

Der Wind sieht auch ganz gut aus!

Wegen dem Treffen und fahren sollten die Autos unter sich ausmachen.

Jan ( NOWORKTEAM ) und ich werden wohl zusammen fahren, kann sein das meine Freundin mitkommt da ja eh ein Platz im Hotel frei ist und Brighton ja auch ganz schön sein soll! Und bei glatter See würde Sie wohl auch mal mit auf den Kanal kommen!

Denkt dran! Fähre muss noch gebucht werden, das macht jedes Auto selber da man sich auf eine Uhrzeit festlegen muss!

Ich werde heute noch dickes Mono und Hülsen kaufen, dazu noch ein paar schöne Einzelhaken, packe was für dich mit ein *Livio*!

Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/greenwich_buoy
> 
> Der Wind sieht auch ganz gut aus!
> 
> ...



Moin!
Mit dem Wetter ham wir ja wohl Glück  |uhoh:

Welche Fährgesellschaft nimmt man so....fahr da das erste Mal rüber.....
Welche Uhrzeit am Sonntag für die Rückfahrt?

Einchecken im Hotel ab 16 Uhr möglich. Ich versuche dann auch da zu sein, wegen Schlüssel usw. Geht ja über mein Creditplastikgeld

@Livio: Fähre für uns buch ich, ruf mich bitte heute Abend mal an von wegen Treffen usw.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Hi all,

also von Calais nach Dover gibt es 3 Fähren

1. SeaFrance
2. norfolkline
3. P & O


ich bin schon einige Male mit denen gefahren, bei der norfolkline glaube ich 1 Pkw inkl. 4 Personen ab 26,- €

SeaFrance ist das Essen besser wie bei P & O, aber all 3 Gesellschaften sind gleichermaßen teuer !!!

Fahrzeit dauert ca 2 1/2 Std. und sie fahren alle Stunde, außer wenn Urlaubsverkehr ist, dann kann es schon mal 3-4 Std. dauern, bis Platz auf so einer Fähre ist !!!

Wünsche Euch auf jedenfall dicke Fische, schade ich wäre schon gerne mit gekommen, das nächste mal aber bestimmt !!!

Wünsche  Euch allen recht viel Spaß

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## Sputnik4711 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

so habe gerade mal nachgeschaut :

Suchkriterien 

Abfahrt 04.06.10 Abfahrt 07.06.10 Pkw 4 Personen

Norfolkline 52,- €
Seafrance 63,- €
LD Lines 70,- €
P & O Ferries 78,- €


das wären so ca. die Preise für Calais nach Dover

ich hoffe ich habe Euch ein wenig damit helfen können !!!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Man Ralf das sind ja ganz moderate Preise, wenn ich da an Puttgarden/Rodby denke für ne 30 Min überfahrt.

Habe Gewichte auch über 1 Kilo mit. Brauchen wir sonst noch was???

Habe mir schon die Videos rein getan, unglaublich.

Ich will auch so einen haben.


----------



## BSZocher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> ....
> Ich will auch so einen haben.



Ja nee is klar......EINEN.....ich seh dich schon nach ner neuen Kiste suchen.... 

Ich bring ein "kleines" |rolleyes Sortiment an Jigköppen (80g 120g 170g) und entsprechende Gummifischkes für alle mit.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Ick könnt dir knutschen.........eh welche Kiste meinste denn?|rolleyes


----------



## BSZocher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Ick könnt dir knutschen.........eh welche Kiste meinste denn?|rolleyes



Immer die vollen Kisten also















































































DEINE Fischkisten.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Und ich dacht schon.....#6


Alles klar, reicht mein 1,4 mm Mono aus?


----------



## BSZocher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Wolln mal hoffen das |rolleyes
Ich muss morgen auch noch Mal kurz los....irgendwie mein ich auch das 1,2mm etwas wenig sind.
Wenn ich was Starkes finde, bring ich davon genug mit.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Gibt es nicht auch was an Bord zu kaufen?????


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Normal sollte das 1,4 mm ausreichen! Habe mir heute noch 2 mm besorgt, nur die Quetschhülsen muss ich noch irgendwo bekommen! 

@all: Ich gehe ja davon aus, das die die abgesagt haben die Kosten für die Buchung des Bootes trotzdem tragen. Klar kann immer etwas dazwischen kommen, beruflich oder privat, aber wenn man sich verbindlich anmeldet und dann kurzfristig absagt ist das äußerst ungünstig. Dies ist ja keine Tour die man mal eben so macht, das Boot ist ja erst aufgrund eurer Zusagen komplett gebucht worden. Also ich hoofe auf Euer Verständnis...in diesem Sinne!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Noch etwas: Conger werden in England zum größtenteil zurückgesetzt...
1. schmecken die nicht so toll und 2. wollen die die Bestände schonen...

Denke wenn jeder ein paar schöne gefangen hat switchen wir auf andere Fischarten um!

Gruß


----------



## Menni (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Hallo Männer und viel Erfolg!
Kenne das Spiel aus Kroatien. Mit ca. 2m 2mm Mono-Vorfach , 20er Pennschur, ca. 300g Blei und Kreishaken (kein VA!). Alles sauber klemmen! Waren auf einem 90m-Berg sehr weit drausen.( U.a. auch viele Seehechte gefangen) Die Köder bestanden aus frisch gefangenen Makrelen - Flattermann . Immer viele Sardinen mit nach unten schicken. Duft ist alles. Wenn es zupft, Schnur geben bis das Vieh läuft. Dann nur gegenhalten. Falls die 20lbs Rutenspitze den Griff berührt, viel Spaß! Das Vieh ist dann über 1,50 m. Und macht nicht den Fehler, den Conger ins Boot zu holen. Der tobt wie entfesselt durch die Gänge und schnappt geziehlt nach Euch. Na wir sind ja auch nicht nett zu Ihnen. Wir hingen hilfeschreiend an einer VA Stange. Schade, hat keiner gefilmt. Also, drausen lassen, Foto machen und Tschüß. Die Mistviecher lassen nicht mehr los und drehen sich im irren Tempo um die Achse bis zum ab. Vielen kroatischen Fischern fehlten Finger. Weshalb wohl? Das ist ein Sport für Verrückte. Willkommen!
Zu essen sind nur die Köpfe und etwas dahinter. Dann ist alles vernagelt. 
Gebt mal einen Fangbericht.


----------



## Teye (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Für welche Uhrzeit Rückfahrt buchen?


----------



## BSZocher (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ....
> Denke wenn jeder ein paar schöne gefangen hat switchen wir auf andere Fischarten um!
> 
> Gruß



Moin!
Also nach der Pflicht, die Kür......freies Jagen auf alles was da Schuppen hat und Laune an der Angel macht..... #6

....für die Fische wird sich dann die "Büchse der Pandora" öffnen wenn ich meinen "Spielkram" raushole...... :vik:

Dann tun wir so........

Leute ich freu mich wie ne Horde Kinder ohne Aufsicht kurz vor Weihnachten, Ostern, Geburtstag und was noch so auf einen Tag fallen kann.
Freue mich euch wieder zu treffen.....und Teye wir einfach vom Kollektiv assimiliert ob er will oder nicht.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Jungs wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen, zb. im Rohrpott oder vor der Fähre????

Wäre mit Teye ca. Mittags bis ca. 3 uhr in der Gegend, oder kämpfen wir uns alle alleine durch?

Hatte jetzt mit Teye die Fähre am Freitag von Calais um 18 Uhr 45 geplant.

Wann bricht denn die Karawane von euch auf.

Grüssle von CD der Congerhunter


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Hi there, we have a freezer on the boat we could make ice on the boat look forward to seeing you on the 5th June,we will set sail at 7pm 

*Diese Info aus England!*

Also haben wir auch Eis für die Rückfahrt und für die Nacht von 05. auf den 06.



Ich würde sagen ein Top-Boot!


Gruß


----------



## Livio (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Also haben wir auch Eis für die Rückfahrt und für die Nacht von 05. auf den 06.
> 
> Ich würde sagen ein Top-Boot!
> 
> Gruß


 
Na das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht! Die Heringe die ich mitbringe sind dann Samstag morgen z.T aufgetaut.Gefroren halten sie wohl länger am Haken ...

Danke nochmal für Eure Mithilfe beim Tüddelkram für die Montage, find ich suuuper #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Behalt die Heringe lieber für die nächste Rifftour!
Wir angeln dann da lieber mit Makrele!

Wie gesagt ich brauche noch irgendwie Klemmhüslsen in 4,5 mm!!!

Weiß einer wo ich die bekommen???

Gruß


----------



## Teye (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Wir können Freitag in Beverungen bei der Angel-Domäne vorbeifahren, höchstens drei km Umweg. Laut Katalog gibt es da Doppelklemmhülsen für 1,45 mmm Vorfachschnur.


Gruß

Mathias


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Brauche 2 mm da ich denke das 1, 4 mm Vorfach ein wenig schwach sind...Aber die Doppelklemmhülsen sind schon mal besser als nichts!

Sage aber noch Bescheid...


----------



## BSZocher (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Moin!
Doppelhülsen Innendurchmesser 2,2mm 6 Päckchen erworben (mehr war nicht mehr da)
1,8mm Vorfachschnur 50m erworben
...und das bring ich alles mit #h

Köder (Makrele) wird wohl bei der Ausfahrt geangelt. Habe dafür ein paar Vorfächer dabei.


Frage:
We will set sail at 7 *P*m .... machen wir ne Abendtour???


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Behalt die Heringe lieber für die nächste Rifftour!
> Wir angeln dann da lieber mit Makrele!
> 
> Wie gesagt ich brauche noch irgendwie Klemmhüslsen in 4,5 mm!!!
> ...


 


Schau mal unter *biggameshop.de*.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Das ist ja super mit den Hülsen, danke Arne!
Denke da hat sich der Skipper verschrieben, oder vll. beissen die großen Conger ja Nachts besser|uhoh:...Ne ne ich gehe davon aus das das 7am heissen soll!


----------



## BSZocher (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Moin!
MAche jetzt in Familie
melde mich gegen Abend noch Mal.
#h


----------



## Teye (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Der Wind lässt immer mehr nach:vik:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Jo Jungs, das Wetter soll ja gut werden, fast kurze Hose.

Ne nur nen Spass gemacht, aber kein Regen und das ist schon mal Jut.

Makrelen fangen wir wohl frische vom Dampfer aus?

Morgen früh geht es los, Juhu.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

So, wir sind zurück!

Aber es war sehr schlecht...

Ein Conger, 3 Pollaks und ein Dorsch an 2 Tagen!

Woran es gelegen hat???

Nur die anderen Boote hatten auch keine Fische....


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Moinsen Stefan,

schade, dass die Tour fangtechnisch nicht sooo gut war!
Dachte echt, dass ihr mehr raus holt.

War das jetzt nur dein Fang, oder die komplette Ausbeute?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Komplett!!!


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Das ist natürlich eine echt magere Ausbeute!

War der "Zielfisch" wenigstens gut und gibt es vielleicht ein paar Bilderchen?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Ich denke wir haben alle noch was zu sagen zu dieser doch teilweise denkwürdigen Angelfahrt.

Die Fahrt war nicht grundsätzlich schlecht nur die Fische haben gefehlt.Schade und merkwürdig.

Die Truppe war wieder Spitze.

Boot absolute Spitzenklasse, Wetter super aber für nicht für die Fische.

Bilder kommen noch, lasst mich erstmal ausschlafen , war jetzt 27 Std. auf den Beinen.

Bis denne, der den Conger nich fand.


----------



## Livio (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Tach zusammen,

hier nun unser erster Bericht, Teil 1:

Für mich als Bremer ging es am Freitag um 4.30 Richtung Wuppertal da mein 20 Jahre altes Camping Schätzchen nicht mehr der schnellste ist. Erster Schock: Umweltzone in Wuppertal, ich hab doch nur eine Totenkopfplakette...

Egal, bei Arne in die Straße und den Bus versteckt geparkt. Nur noch das Gerödel umpacken und `ne Tasse Kaffee zu sich nehmen und los ging es. Gegen halb zehn sind wir dann in seinem Volvo los. Erst durch die Niederlande, dann durch Belgien und zu guter letzt ein Stückchen Frankreich wo in Calais unsere Fähre wartete. Kurzer Sprung nach Dover und weiter laut Navi... dachten wir jedenfalls. Nix UK auf der CD, also die richtige CD suchen und natürlich musste erstmal das Auto ausgeladen werden da der CD Schacht für`s Navi unten im Kofferraum ist. Die Vorfreude auf UK steigerte sich...
Abends dann gegen 20.00 sind wir in der "Erdbeere" angekommen, gab nur leider keinen Parkplatz... aber wir sind ja flexibel und der englischen Sprache einigermaßen mächtig sodaß wir für 10 Pfund/24h ein Parkhaus fanden. Ab aufs Zimmer, bischen schön machen und auf die nächsten Ankömmlinge warten, kurze Zeit später trudelten auch Mathias und Claus ein. Ab in die nächste Kneipe und auf Stefan mit seinem Schatz warten. Die Zeit verging bei Bier und Cola wie im Fluge da die Anblicke der Englischen Mädels doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig für unsere Augen war |supergri
Nachdem unser Pärchen dann da war ging es nach kurzer Schlachtplan Erstellung in die Koje, es sollte dann um 7.00 am Samstag mit dem Boot ab der Marina von Brighton losgehen.


----------



## noworkteam (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Hat die rechte auf dem Gruppenbild Trombose-Strümpfe an ???|krank:

Kein Wunder das man nach solchen Eindrücken keinen Biss mehr spürt....


----------



## Livio (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Tag 2 begann, unsere erste Ausfahrt:

Nachdem wir uns an das links fahren gewöhnt hatten was dem einen oder anderen noch gewisse Schwierigkeiten so früh morgens bereitete suchten wir die Marina, sah ja nicht so weit aus gestern Abend.... dachten wir jedenfalls. Es gab nur eine versteckte Zufahrt durch einen Tunnel, dahinter war eine richtige große Party- und Shopping Meile sodaß wir vor lauter Geschäften den Hafen nicht fanden. Erst nach einiger Rumgurkerei fanden wir den Liegeplatz den man selbstverständlich nicht direkt anfahren konnte, wir mussten unsere "paar Sachen" dann ein wenig schleppen. Ausgerüstet mit Tonnen von Bleien, Pilkern und ähnlichem Zeug sahen wir aus als ob wir eine 2 Wochen Tour auf das Gelbe Riff vor uns hätten. Aber nichts konnte uns jetzt mehr aufhalten, Gashebel umlegen und ab ging es auf den Kanal, Futter suchen für die Conger. Aber mit den Makrelen klappte es nicht ganz sooooo gut wie wir uns das vorstellten. Glücklicherweise gab es ein paar tiefgefrorene. 
Also ab zum Wrack, Ankern und raus mit den Montagen... und warten, und warten... nichts tat sich, Ententeich im Kanal mit null Drift. :c
Wir haben dann noch alles versucht, es gab nur einige Franzosendorsche, zwei kleinere Pollacks und einen richtig schönen Pollack von knapp einem Meter. Leicht gefrustet ging es dann zurück, keine 200 m vor der Hafeneinfahrt standen übrigens die Makrelen und wurden von den kleineren Booten abgefischt. Abends dann ein Frustbier und italienische Küche, auch die Hen Party Mädels wurden nicht besser...


----------



## guifri (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



Livio schrieb:


> Tag 2 begann, unsere erste Ausfahrt:
> auch die Hen Party Mädels wurden nicht besser...[/FONT][/COLOR]



Buah....ich weiß schon, warum ich ne gewisse Aversion gegen England habe...


----------



## Livio (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Sonntag Morgen, Tag 3:

Wir geben nicht auf und wollen noch mal alles geben, Ausfahrt ist heute um 6.00 Uhr!
Kurz hinter der Hafenausfahrt der erste Stopp, ja auch der Skipper ist lernfähig. Die Makrelen warten schon, nur nicht auf uns so scheint es ...
Stück für Stück erkämpfen wir uns eine Makrele nach der anderen (und einen Hering |supergri) bis wir so ca. 20 Stück beisammen haben. 
Auf gehts Männers, das Wrack und die Conger warten. Beim Wrack dann zig Ankerversuche, es klappt bis der Skipper einen Driftsack zwischen unsere Ruten mit langer Leine über Bord wirft... ich als Nicht Boots Fahrer halte mich da mal raus denke ich.
Ein Wrack nach dem anderen fahren wir an, alte U-Boote, Frachter etc., Stellen über Stellen ohne Fische... Liegt es an unseren Montagen??? Ich glaube nicht...
Wir diskutierten und probierten alles aus. Claus erwischte dann noch einen schönen Hai der beim gefühlten 10 mal endlich den Gummifisch richtig packte und nicht nur seinen Schwanz.
Dann der ersehnte Conger von Stefan, der erste und der einzige des Tages, immerhin.
Gegen Ende erwischte Stefans Schatz noch einen prächtigen Dorsch, nur Drillen durfte Sie ihn nicht, event. beim nächsten mal Stefan?  
Auf der Rückfahrt wären die Möwen verhungert wenn wir sie nicht mit Toastbrot bei Laune gehalten hätten. Gegen 17.00 Uhr sind wir dann gen Heimat los, ich kam dann in Bremen um 5.30 an und hatte Gottseidank frei.

Fazit: 
Nette Leute wieder beisammen, Wetter auch nicht schlecht, es fehlte nur der Fisch. Ich jedenfalls würde mich freuen wenn wir es auf die Reihe bekommen wieder mal eine Rifftour zu machen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Na, der Conger war doch echt ordentlich!

Petri @ Stefan!


Allerdings scheinen die Bilder ja schon etwas älter zu sein, wenn ich mir das Datum darauf anschaue...
Gute Qualität für '41!


----------



## noworkteam (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Allerdings scheinen die Bilder ja schon etwas älter zu sein, wenn ich mir das Datum darauf anschaue...
> Gute Qualität für '41!


 
1941? kein Wunder das das nix gebissen hat,..,und dann noch auf einem Blockadebrecher Conger fischen,..,Respekt da hattet Ihr ja Nerven ....


----------



## bender (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Moin Ihr Heimkehrer!

Das ist ja mal n echter Jammer, dass Eure Tüchtigkeit nicht entsprechend belohnt wurde... Hätte mich deutlicher mehr über viele Fangfotos gefreut...aber die Brit-Girls sind ja auch ne wahre Augenweide 

Da kann man(n) sich ja nur besaufen!

Angeln könnt Ihr ja, das hat man auf dem Riff sehen können.
Muss dann wohl echt an dem geringen Tidenhub gelegen haben, obwohl das ja zum Wrackangeln ideal sein soll... Weiß der Henker!

Konnte ja diesmal leider nicht mit Euch zusammen los 
So hoffe ich nun noch mehr, dass wir uns baldigst wieder auf den Planken sehen! Und das nicht nur zum bräunen und biertrinken auf dem Helgoland Katamaran, gell Thomas 

Nun erstmal ausruhen, Wunden lecken und neue Schlachtpläne schmieden...

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## BSZocher (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



bender schrieb:


> .....
> Nun erstmal ausruhen, Wunden lecken und neue Schlachtpläne schmieden...
> 
> Grüße aus Hamburg



Moin!
Danke für den Zuspruch......
Alles gegeben, einiges versenkt...und in der Hauptsache Spaß gehabt 

Top Leute
Top Boot
Gutes Hotel
Essen ...... noch Mal Glück gehabt |rolleyes

Die Weiber muss man sich schön saufen oder man wird schwul........oder beides aber bitte immer linksrum.....

Ach ja links rum:
Wer nach Engeland zum Angeln fährt nur nach links geschränkte Haken verwenden. Da rechts geschränkte Haken die Spitze im Köder versenken.
Ich hab mir bei diesem Ausspruch des "Kapitäns" im Geiste die Frage gestellt:
Warum zieht er den Köder dann nicht von der anderen Seite durch???
Sind halt Engländer. Wenn es schwierig ist, dann machen wir es uns noch etwas komplizierter um entweder zum Ziel zu kommen oder mit Pauken und Trompeten unterzugehen.
Unsere 50lbs Ruten waren dem Kapitän zu schwach....es gab dann seine 20/30lbs Charter-China-Billig-Stöcke..... Von den Rollen wollen wir jetzt nicht sprechen......und um die sensiblen Bisse des Congers gut zu spüren, gab es eine Mono-"Schnur" mit einem Dehnfaktor nahe an einer Leggings. |kopfkrat

Evtl. muss man das noch Mal angehen. Hand voll Haken etwas Schnur, ne Rute, paar Bleie wenn überhaupt (Gibts an Bord) und dann mit dem Flieger rüber.

Ansonsten fand ich die Truppe super, wir hatten viel Spaß und "das Riff" läuft uns auch nicht weg |wavey:

Wir ham da schon was in Arbeit :m

P.S.: Evtl. kann es auch am Datum gelegen haben. Es war D-Day Anniversary und ich glaub die Fische waren sehr patriotisch.


----------



## mike 850T (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

schone conger versuche nächstes mal vom Strand aus #:
 natürlich nach last orders #g
bin  nächste Monat drüben mal sehen was gibt #a
            grüße aus Bakede


----------



## Teye (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

So,

mit etwas Abstand und verdauter Rückfahrt sieht mein Fazit so aus: War ein schönes Wochenende, ein wirklich super Boot und zwei herrliche Tage auf See. Und Brighton ist eine Reise wert, Langeweile kam abends jedenfalls nicht auf. Von der Truppe kannte ich vorher keinen, ich habe mich aber gleich wohl gefühhlt. 

Dank an Stefan für die gute Organisation von Schiff und Unterkunft.

Der Käpt'n war ein alter Muffler, aber Will war eine coole Sau. 
Heute nacht bin ich schweißgebadet aufgewacht, als ich träumte, dass der Käpt'n sein schon legendäres "Okay boys, wind 'em up, we'll try another wreck" muffelte. Tja, so ist das, wenn man in zwei Tagen einen Satz gefühlte fünfundachtzig Mal hören muss.

Das Gefühl, leicht veralbert worden zu sein bleibt wohl immer zurück, wenn es schlecht läuft; vielleicht hatten wir auch nur Pech. Anderseits habe ich am am Samstag einen großen Pollack verloren und am Sonntag wohl einen Conger longline released, wenn ich die beiden Fische gehabt hätte, wäre die Mission ja erfüllt gewesen.



In diesem Sinne, bis bald


Mathias


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Also insgesamt war das Wochenende nicht schlecht, auch wenn der Fisch gefehlt hat!
Ich werde Terry und Will noch mal eine Chance geben, entweder im Herbst oder nächstes Jahr!
Und im September geht es ja auf das Riff, am 06.09 und 07.09.2010!


Hier eine Mail aus England von gestern Abend!

Hi there Stefan sorry about the poor fishing,we went out today a bit better but not as it should be.Would like to take you again to show you what we can do 
Best Regards
to the Boys

Terry-Will


----------



## Teye (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Ja, zweite Chance haben sie verdient, ich would like to see what they could do.


----------



## BSZocher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> .....
> Ich werde Terry und Will noch mal eine Chance geben, entweder im Herbst oder nächstes Jahr!
> Und im September geht es ja auf das Riff, am 06.09 und 07.09.2010!



Moin!
Dann lass mal hören wann, ne Chance ham sie ja verdient. Schon wegen Will.....der einen Instantkaffee noch lecker hinbekommen hat |rolleyes

September auf das Riff werde ich aus beruflichen Gründen leider nicht schaffen...... #q:c:c


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Congerangeln an der Suxxes Küste/ Brighton*

Hoffe es klappt mit den Bildern.
Super Boot.
Da zeigt der Captän richtig einsatz, oder?
Aber wie gesagt ne richtig gute Fahrt, leider ohne Fisch.


----------

